

Help wanted: US teens need science and engineering mentors - lyime
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/02/us-teens-in-search-of-scientific-and-engineering-mentors.ars

======
queensnake
> If you don't have a full education and many years of engineering/science
> experience under your belt, I was pointed towards the Smithsonian Model
> Kits, which, according to Karrine, are "very cool and surprisingly
> affordable." A quick perusal on my part showed this is indeed the case.

> Driving around the neighborhood in an old-school van sans windows with
> "candy and science" painted on the side probably isn't a good idea; but the
> local library, on the other hand, is. Karrine used the latter method. A
> couple of fliers with catchy wording on the local library's community board
> helped her find interested students. For the projects that they worked on,
> she says that six students seems to be the ideal amount, since this allows
> for three pair groups, each working on building the week's cool project.

Easily actionable bits.

